# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Viaducto de la LAV a Extremadura y Portugal sobre el embalse de Alcántara.

## NoRegistrado

Mis amiguetes de Adif y otros están trabajando en éste proyecto bastante interesante, que además está relacionado con la temática del foro al atravesar el río Tajo embalsado por la presa de Alcántara.
Es importante porque sobre todo ahora trazado con respecto a la pseudodecimonónica, que por no estar, no está ni electrificada.









http://www.geotren.es/blog/lav-a-ext...e-el-rio-tajo/

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

